# muskingum river



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

planning a trip to the river mid sept.been a few years was wondering if anyone has any helpful input or ideas.any recent reports would be appreciated also.fishing for flatheads of course.probably going to fish north of Zanesville by boat.thanks for any info provided.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

1catdaddy1 said:


> planning a trip to the river mid sept.been a few years was wondering if anyone has any helpful input or ideas.any recent reports would be appreciated also.fishing for flatheads of course.probably going to fish north of Zanesville by boat.thanks for any info provided.



Hey buddy been a long time... We need to hit the river before fall sets in and water cools off too much


----------

